# We need a chat!



## Antonnio

Creo que es tiempo de tener una sala de charla, ¿o no?


----------



## lauranazario

I respectfully disagree.... there are PLENTY chatrooms on the Internet and anyone can find "chatters" in them. We cannot forget that WR's "specialty" is mature language discussion --not idle chatting. 

I, for one, would find the potential addition of a chatroom to be too 'distracting' from our basic _raison d'être_. Chatrooms are a dime-a-dozen, but WR is truly unique!!! (At least that's how I see it.) 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Benjy

well, i suppose if wr users really want to create a chat room nothing's stopping them, it just wont be under the ausipices of wr


----------



## fetchezlavache

Benjy said:
			
		

> well, i suppose if wr users really want to create a chat room nothing's stopping them, it just wont be under the ausipices of wr



i spot a volunteer !


----------



## lauranazario

Benjy said:
			
		

> well, i suppose if wr users really want to create a chat room nothing's stopping them, it just wont be under the ausipices of wr



Sure... if you guys decide to open a chatroom elsewhere, I'm sure it will be a fun place to hang out for idle talk. Good luck with your project!!! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

A mí también me gustaría que haya una sala de chat, pero Mike ya dijo varias veces que NO y creo que tiene toda la razón, ya que los usuarios no preguntarían mas en el foro y eso es exactamente lo que él quiere no que pase o que hagamos.
O en todo caso, quizás podría poner una sala de chat de prueba por una semana o poner una  solamente para los fines de semana u 8 horas diarias.

Saludos


----------



## Benjy

alc112 said:
			
		

> A mí también me gustaría que haya una sala de chat, pero Mike ya dijo varias veces que NO y creo que tiene toda la razón, ya que los usuarios no preguntarían mas en el foro y eso es exactamente lo que él quiere no que pase o que hagamos.
> O en todo caso, quizás podría poner una sala de chat de prueba por una semana o poner una  solamente para los fines de semana u 8 horas diarias.
> 
> Saludos



dude.. IF i registered a chat room it would not have ANYTHING to do with wordreference and would not be advertised on this site as having anything to do with it. hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> dude.. IF i registered a chat room it would not have ANYTHING to do with wordreference and would not be advertised on this site as having anything to do with it. hmmmmmmmm?



All I can say is that I admire your initiative, and wish you and the room great prosperity.  

Here's a tip to get started with no investment, and no need for techie skills... just agree which of the very underused ElMundo.es chat rooms you want to make your meeting place, and sign in.  You don't even need to register a nick!

Go for it. Just do it. No fear. et al.

cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

ps/pd  Of course you all continue to be most welcome in the WR forums for discussions of language and culture.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Benjy

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> ps/pd  Of course you all continue to be most welcome in the WR forums for discussions of language and culture.
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchu



i must admit to being a nerd (i play far too much on my pc), and i use irc all the time. but thx for the tips  i doubt i'll ever do it, just because i dont think enough people would manifest an interest and/or idle on the channel to make it worthwhile. i just resent being told what i can and cant do  i mean dalnet will regesiter a channel for nothing automically for anything you want. we could have one in the next 30 seconds if enough people were interesed


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> i must admit to being a nerd (i play far too much on my pc), and i use irc all the time. but thx for the tips  i doubt i'll ever do it, just because i dont think enough people would manifest an interest and/or idle on the channel to make it worthwhile. i just resent being told what i can and cant do  i mean dalnet will regesiter a channel for nothing automically for anything you want. we could have one in the next 30 seconds if enough people were interesed



Come on Benjy, Just do it!!

I'll bet you attract lots of people who resent being told what they can and can't do.  Then you can tell them they have all the freedom in the world, and watch how quickly they get bored with nothing to rebell against.
They all want to make their own rules...Let them.  It's harmless and might be fun and even interesting.

WR will still be here when that loses its novelty, and your presence here will be, as always, much appreciated.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Benjy

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Come on Benjy, Just do it!!
> 
> I'll bet you attract lots of people who resent being told what they can and can't do.  Then you can tell them they have all the freedom in the world, and watch how quickly they get bored with nothing to rebell against.
> They all want to make their own rules...Let them.  It's harmless and might be fun and even interesting.
> 
> WR will still be here when that loses its novelty, and your presence here will be, as always, much appreciated.
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchu



haha.. and thats exactly why i decided not to. by the way, the reason why i said i resent being told hat i can and cant do wasn't a slate at the forums, i love this place especialy (sp?) so because of the atmosphere, it really is unique. i was just irked by someone telling me i couldn't create a chat room. at least i think thats what he meant. end of story. BUT if anyone reading this thread wants to send me a message/email i'll be quite happy to mod a channel on dalnet. who knows i might just register one for fun.


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> haha.. and thats exactly why i decided not to. by the way, the reason why i said i resent being told hat i can and cant do wasn't a slate at the forums, i love this place especialy (sp?) so because of the atmosphere, it really is unique. i was just irked by someone telling me i couldn't create a chat room. at least i think thats what he meant. end of story. BUT if anyone reading this thread wants to send me a message/email i'll be quite happy to mod a channel on dalnet. who knows i might just register one for fun.



I really share your feelings about this place being special.  We get to do good learning work in a fun, friendly atmosphere.  Sometimes the temptation is to put the work aside and just concentrate on the fun.  That's when the grumpy moderators step in to say,  "back to your desks" and then of course everyone gets honked off at the mean old mods.  Somehow, it all seems to work.

If you do create a playroom, by all means let everyone know.  I think all the moderators would show up after a hard day on the job!!!  But then, if you mod the chat, maybe you would ban us!!

un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Benjy

ok, fine.. get yourselves on dalnet, #wr.hangout i regged it, and am currently idling. i'll sort out user levels and stuffs if enough people join.

and please... if you want any support and suff send me an email. dont post here


----------



## DDT

Just in order to answer to the title of this thread. Why should we need a chat? As Laura posted there are lots of chatrooms all over the web.
I'm having nice conversations with some members via PM and/or IM.
I'm not here to look for nonsense chatting nor virtual sex, which is the aim of almost all chatrooms.
I do prefer real life to that.
What made me join WR was the possibilty of exchanging info and points of view. The original WR has widened to a nice community where elective affinities can be the beginning of beautiful friendships. What would a chat be for?

DDT


----------



## Benjy

DDT said:
			
		

> Just in order to answer to the title of this thread. Why should we need a chat? As Laura posted there are lots of chatrooms all over the web.
> I'm having nice conversations with some members via PM and/or IM.
> I'm not here to look for nonsense chat nor virtual sex, which is the aim of almost all chatrooms.
> I do prefer real life to that.
> What made me join WR was the possibilty of exchanging info and points of view. The original WR has widened to a nice community where elective affinities can be the beginning of beautiful friendships. What would a chat be for?
> DDT



what makes you think that a group of people who are nice on the forums would suddenly become strange people in an irc channel? its only goal would be a way for people to talk about stuff tht there is no reason to talk about on the forums.. i don't know. a channel= "im" with a ton of people in it. its just an idea, like i said. if it doesnt work i'll can it.


----------



## cuchuflete

I think the idea has merit for things that don't fit in the language foros or in culture.
We get way off topic sometimes, and it would be good to have a place to go with the same crew and continue the conversation when it just doesn't fit here.


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> ok, fine.. get yourselves on dalnet, #wr.hangout i regged it, and am currently idling. i'll sort out user levels and stuffs if enough people join.
> 
> and please... if you want any support and suff send me an email. dont post here



confession of ignorance:  I have no idea wht dalnet is, or how to get there, or the secret handshake!

Walk me through it please.
thanks,
C


----------



## cuchuflete

DDT- I used to spend a lot of time in a literary chat...but then the folks seeking sex and hurling racial and national insults showed up, so I left.  I doubt that would happen with the foreros.  If it did, I would just not go to the place.


----------



## cuchuflete

This conversation itself is a good example of what might take place in a non-WR chat.

here's another example:

I have to go now...see you all later.

C


----------



## Benjy

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> confession of ignorance:  I have no idea wht dalnet is, or how to get there, or the secret handshake!
> 
> Walk me through it please.
> thanks,
> C



ok lol. here goes. 

easy way first! click here

then on their home page you should see a box where it says chat now. in the one which says nickname, type your nickname and click on go. then just type /join #wr.hangout that should get you in the room  


OR you need an irc client. you can get one here. once you have that installed, you simply connect to any one of the dalnet servers on the list (there will be loads of servers..) and then at one of the windows type /join #wr.hangout done!


----------



## Modérnica

Benjy said:
			
		

> what makes you think that a group of people who are nice on the forums would suddenly become strange people in an irc channel?



Been there, SEEN that!!!! And there is NO denying it.

That's one of the reasons I came to this place. I'm tired of people posing and pretending just to "hook up" with someone else via chatrooms. Furthermore, there is no real conversation going on in a chatroom, too many _cute-sy expressions_ and abbreviated sentences. Not my cup of tea. Plus many people jump uninvited on a given channel and interfere or intrude on ongoing conversations with all sorts of silly questions.

Hey WordReference owners, if you don't want the riff-raff contaminating this site, please don't open a chatroom! And do continue providing a decent place for real conversation about language.


----------



## Benjy

Modérnica said:
			
		

> Been there, SEEN that!!!! And there is NO denying it.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I came to this place... I'm tired of people posing and pretending just to "hook up" with someone else via chatrooms. Furthermore, there is no real conversation going on in a chatroom... too many _cute-sy expressions_ and abbreviated sentences. Not my cup of tea. Plus many people jump uninvited on a given channel and interfere or intrude on ongoing conversations with all sorts of silly questions.
> 
> Hey WordReference owners... if you don't want the riff-raff contaminating this site, please don't open a chatroom! And do continue providing a decent place for real conversation about language.



i'm not going to argue my point any more. i am tired of the generalisation. irc has been my way of keeping in contact with some good freinds of mine for many years. decent channel ops, and keeping certain channel modes does wonders. and the point your really missing is that this has nothing to with word reference. im not the owner of the site, im not even a mod, i have no right whatsoever to create an official word reference chat room. so im not. its my project and people can participate if they want. it wont be advertised anywhere on the site. the only place its mentioned is in this little thread. which can be deleted/locked/modified anyways. also, a chat room will not flood the forums with riff raff. where in the world did you get that from? do you think that millions of people are gonna somehow search for my channel on a network with thousands of them, somehow make a link between it and the forums and come on here swearing their little heads off? you make it sound although i hate this place and am somehow trying to destroy it. and my final word on the matter, if its not your cups of tea noone's asking you to idle there.

ben


----------



## vic_us

Modérnica said:
			
		

> Been there, SEEN that!!!! And there is NO denying it.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I came to this place... I'm tired of people posing and pretending just to "hook up" with someone else via chatrooms.



(Damn!... I was just going to ask her for her phone number)


----------



## Modérnica

Hey Ben,
Boy, do you have delusions of grandeur!!!! I never said you were the owner of this site (I read the FAQs and the Announcements --the administrator is a guy named Mike Kellogg). I was adressing the owners of this site, telling them NOT to open a chatroom here, not even as an addition to the forums.

And just in case you were too quick in replying to my post and didn't bother to really read what I wrote, what I said was chatrooms are not my cup of tea and that's why I chose to come to THIS site! THIS is my cup of tea.. or coffee if it will make you happier.


----------



## Benjy

Modérnica said:
			
		

> Hey Ben,
> Boy, do you have delusions of grandeur!!!! I never said you were the owner of this site (I read the FAQs and the Announcements --the administrator is a guy named Mike Kellogg). I was adressing the owners of this site, telling them NOT to open a chatroom here, not even as an addition to the forums.
> 
> And just in case you were too quick in replying to my post and didn't bother to really read what I wrote, what I said was chatrooms are not my cup of tea and that's why I chose to come to THIS site! THIS is my cup of tea.. or coffee if it will make you happier.



yes i did read your, post, and being as you did quote me i mistakenly thought that your comments were in some way directed to the little project i was starting up. and yes you comments of the possible effects of a chat room on the forums are still unfounded. i have already spoken with mike about a chat room as an integral part of the site that he rejected on the basis that the answers provided in thje forum act as a knowlegde base for vistors. which is an excellent point. so your question has already been answered. its not going to happen


----------



## amor_secreto17

I agree with Antonnio. We can have chats and still learn different languages at the same time. How is having chats going to harm wordrefference? If someone has an answer to my question, please reply.
                                                                                  Gracias!!!


----------



## vic_us

Antonnio said:
			
		

> Mi punto de vista es:
> 
> 1. Me gustaría un chat de usuarios de wr porque precisamente son gente educada con quien se puede hablar inteligentemente y sin las clásicas groserías de los chats comunes. Mi experiencia personal en otros chats al buscar gente con quien practicar Inglés Español ha sido mala en general porque la gente sólo quiere sexo, conocerse personalmente, etc., etc.



Yeah, let's prove Freud wrong! Pansexualism? What a crock! In this forum we are beyond the needs, wants, and desires of the rest of humanity! We have learned to redirect wrong sexual urges into socially acceptable actions. Now instead of making love, we make translations.


----------



## amor_secreto17

That was said well done! I couldn't agree any more! I believe if we have chats we can learn different languages from different people and I think it would make it a whole lot eaiser for the people who has questions about translations, they can ask right away without making a post about their question, and then waiting for replys!


----------



## cuchuflete

Modérnica said:
			
		

> Been there, SEEN that!!!! And there is NO denying it.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I came to this place... I'm tired of people posing and pretending just to "hook up" with someone else via chatrooms. Furthermore, there is no real conversation going on in a chatroom... too many _cute-sy expressions_ and abbreviated sentences. Not my cup of tea. Plus many people jump uninvited on a given channel and interfere or intrude on ongoing conversations with all sorts of silly questions.
> 
> Hey WordReference owners... if you don't want the riff-raff contaminating this site, please don't open a chatroom! And do continue providing a decent place for real conversation about language.


Hola Modérnica,
Thank you.

I am not a WR owner...that's Mr. K, the man who spent years building all of this for us.  I am, along with all the other moderators, an unpaid--except in the rewards of contributing to something genuine--volunteer.  We work to keep the forums commerce free, and free from what you have described.
That doesn't keep it from being lively, friendly, and fun.  In fact, the absence of trash allows for all of the good parts.

I'm glad you are part of the family.

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Modérnica

vic_us said:
			
		

> Now instead of making love, we make translations.



HA! Spoken like a person whose contempt for professionalism should be very well-received in a murky chatroom. Go ask for someone else's phone number, pal.  Don't think I missed your previous remark


----------



## cuchuflete

amor_secreto17 said:
			
		

> I agree with Antonnio. We can have chats and still learn different languages at the same time. How is having chats going to harm wordrefference? If someone has an answer to my question, please reply.
> Gracias!!!



Here are a few points to consider-
What good would a chatroom do for WR?  Note: I didn't ask what fun it would be for the foreros.  Let's be clear about wants and needs and the differences between them, please.
Who is going to be accountable for technical maintenance?  Who will pay that person for their time, and from what revenue source?
Who will moderate the chat to prevent it from turning into the usual slop bucket that most chats degenerate to?

Now let me surprise you:  I would like a chat.  I see no reason to connect it in any way to WR.  Benjy has created one, he tells us.  We can try it, and if we like it, tell our friends by e-mail, or however we please.  If Benjy can recruit and train mods, he --not WR or me or any WR mod--can try to keep the membership to intelligent, interesting people like you.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Modérnica

Antonnio said:
			
		

> ahi está la dirección para suscribirse...



Wow, Antonnio, using the name Wordreference in your user group. Hope you have a good lawyer, pal. I'm almost sure Wordreference must be a copyrighted name. Didn't you think about THAT??? Don't be surprised if you get a letter in an official-looking envelope soon. Yikes!


----------



## cuchuflete

amor_secreto17 said:
			
		

> That was said well done! I couldn't agree any more! I believe if we have chats we can learn different languages from different people and I think it would make it a whole lot eaiser for the people who has questions about translations, they can ask right away without making a post about their question, and then waiting for replys!


No, waiting for replys (_sic_) is inherently bad.  It allows time for thought on the part of the person writing the reply!  We can't have thought!  It gets in the way of immediate gratification.  

Yahoo already has dozens of chats in dozens of languages.  They seem to be populated by humanoids, almost, at least some of the time. Go there and learn languages.  Perhaps even a little grammar...but no, that takes thought and time and chats are so quick that wedon'thaveto waitandanyhow whoneeds spacesthey take timetowrite.

I gues I'm just too old for the chat mentality(!).


----------



## Modérnica

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I'm glad you are part of the family.
> 
> un saludo,
> Cuchu



Thanks for the welcome, "cousin" Cuchu!


----------



## vic_us

Modérnica said:
			
		

> Don't think I missed your previous remark...



Thank you for your reassurance... Now I can go to sleep in peace.   (See, we are chatting and the world didn't come to an end) ¡Pórtese bien, m'hija!


----------



## cuchuflete

Antonnio said:
			
		

> Decidí crear un grupo en Yahoo, veamos que pasa
> 
> http://mx.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/wordreferencechat/
> 
> www.xxxxxxxxcom (inglés)



Antonnio--
Una sugerencia para evitar posibles problemas legales...quita wordreference del enlace.  Te lo digo como colega, que no soy ni abogado ni dueño de WR.  Según entiendo la reglamentación legal de la propiedad intelectual, el nombre pertenece a WR, y no se debe user sin permiso previo.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu

PD-me gustan tus ideas.


----------



## cuchuflete

Una cosa más...la política de WR prohibe todo tipo de publicidad o actividad comercial aquí.  Hay que quitar los enlaces...o tu lo haces o yo lo hago..da igual.
Pero hay que hacerlo ahora mismo.

Gracias Antonnio,

Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Gracias hombre!  Se puede avisar a los amigos por PM o emilio.


----------



## mkellogg

Wow, what an intense discussion. I hope we are all friends in the end!

Maybe the best compromise is something like Benji's (or Antonnio's) unofficial WR chat.  All the WRforums regulars would know about it, but I wouldn't need to administer or moderate it!

Mike


----------



## Antonnio

El grupo de chat que usaba el nombre "innombrable" ha sido borrado para evitar malos entendidos. Si alguien está interesado(a) en unirse a un  grupo externo donde hay posibilidades de chat de voz (Español<>Inglés) y otras excelentes características puede enviarme un mensaje privado para recibir su invitación. Por supuesto que no se quiere hacer competencia (¿acaso se podría?  ) sino que simplemente se abren nuevas posibilidades para quienes estamos deseosos de utilizarlas.  Gracias


----------



## DDT

vic_us said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reassurance... Now I can go to sleep in peace.   (See, we are chatting and the world didn't come to an end) ¡Pórtese bien, m'hija!



I scrolled the whole thread...you are the one showing a chat-like attitude...

DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

Antonnio said:
			
		

> El grupo de chat que usaba el nombre "innombrable" ha sido borrado para evitar malos entendidos. Si alguien está interesado(a) en unirse a un  grupo externo donde hay posibilidades de chat de voz (Español<>Inglés) y otras excelentes características puede enviarme un mensaje privado para más información. Por supuesto que no se quiere hacer competencia (¿acaso se podría?  ) sino que simplemente se abren nuevas posibilidades para quienes estamos deseosos de utilizarlas.  Gracias



Muchas gracias Antonnio por la actitud amistosa y colaborativa,

Me gustaría 'arrimarme a los buenos' en en nuevo sitio, pero no tengo micrófono.  Funciona bien con teclado?

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Silvia

Hmm, has anyone noticed the edit profile page clicking on the User Control Panel?

Instant Messaging
You may enter your registered identity for the instant messaging networks if you would like other visitors to be able to contact you using that medium. 
ICQ Number:
AIM Screen Name:
MSN Messenger Handle:
Yahoo! Messenger Handle:

What does that mean? It means that WR gives you the chance to keep in contact via instant messenger with anyone who will like to share his/her ID/nick or whatever.
Once you're signed on with them and enough people (at least 3) are as well, you can create a chat room or conference. Easy, isn't it?

I guess that's very kind of WR. Thank you, Mike.


----------



## rob

with all due respect mike we need a chat..but i think we must impose strict rules and regulations...an active moderator..because the problem with chat is it is in real time...and it can be nasty sometimes.


----------



## jaykemin

Well as to what I see, private message is sufficient enough. If we gonna have a chatroom here then some foolishness might happen because anybody can just come in to ruin this site. 

This is just my opinion...


----------



## Benjy

of course the supreme irony of all this discussion is that having volenteered to moderate a non affiliated (at least not directly) irc channel, and having created one, and even having left instructions on how to get there. i am after two days the only person to have visited it. lol.


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> of course the supreme irony of all this discussion is that having volenteered to moderate a non affiliated (at least not directly) irc channel, and having created one, and even having left instructions on how to get there. i am after to days the only person to have visited it. lol.



Hi Benjy...
You are absolutely right!  Both you and Antonnio have created chats...yours irc, his in Yahoo.....and people are still showing human nature by coming here to gripe and complain!  Perhaps we are all rebelious children at heart.

I ask Rob to re-read the thread carefully, and answer the question I posed as to why it would benefit WR, as distinct from the wishes of some members, to open an *affiliated* chat.

thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## mkellogg

Benji,

I visited!  But it was late at night here in the US, so nobody was there.  I'll try again today.

I also like SilviaP's suggestion that you can use Yahoo IM (Instant Messenger) to show your willingness to chat.  Yahoo even makes it easy - you can sign up for a second Yahoo IM username that you can turn on and off independently of your regular Yahoo IM username.

Mike


----------



## Benjy

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Benji,
> 
> I visited!  But it was late at night here in the US, so nobody was there.  I'll try again today.
> 
> I also like SilviaP's suggestion that you can use Yahoo IM (Instant Messenger) to show your willingness to chat.  Yahoo even makes it easy - you can sign up for a second Yahoo IM username that you can turn on and off independently of your regular Yahoo IM username.
> 
> Mike



hehe thx mike  yeah.. i have my msn in my public profile. i just like irc cos its a room there in permanance. i still make good use of the pm system/msn i just think a little room somewhere would be cool. but my hypothesis in one of my earlier quotes at the moment seems to be holding true


----------



## ¿Qué?

I believe that the PM option is enough of a chat. PM isn't monitored as far as I know. In conclusion, the PM option is the best chat you are really going to get on WR.


----------



## cuchuflete

For those who haven't read Mike Kellogg's many replies to the many requests for a chat board, he has said no.
He has said it politely.  The answer is "NO".
He has said it repeatedly and firmly: No.

If the word "no" needs some further elaboration, please see one of the WR dictionaries. 

Future posts or threads requesting, calling for, demanding, or advising of the incredible importance of a chat board, notice board, or literature or poetry or lyrics board will be added to those in the trash can.

Feel free to send hate mail by PM,

Warm regards,
Cuchuflete
Moderator


----------

